# Beware of large, high strung, over-protective German Shepherd...



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Tonight I took Jedda to one of our frequent hiking spots, a bike trail with an adjacent dirt road, where we've been going since she was 9 weeks old. I see a hand made posted sign saying "Beware of large, high strung, over protective German Shepherd that walks with a woman. This dog should be on a leash AT ALL TIMES. Animal control has been notified."

As I'm walking, I'm thinking, wow thank goodness I've never had a negative encounter with another person. I wonder what dog that is, I've never seen another GSD out here. Then I remember this woman who was walking on the bike path, while Jedda and I were on the dirt road on Sunday. These are at least 30 feet apart. The woman was puzzling me, she kept staring at us, turning around and staring, stopping and staring, she was kind of freaking me out. Jedda was watching her a bit intently for a short time, but I distracted her with her ball because I don't want her paying attention to other people like that. 

Now I have no idea if we are the target of this complaint, sounds a little insane to me since at no time were we less than 30 feet away from her. But, what if it was her? Does anybody have experience with this? Should I contact animal control? Do you have any recourse if somebody decides your skinny, high strung because she's a puppy and we're out on a hike, and entirely without any visible signs of a protective nature, dog is slandered?

The only other person I saw out there this evening stopped dead and froze when he saw us, and didn't return my greeting. I'm sure he saw the sign. This may completely be a non-issue, but I could use some advice in case I encounter this type of thing again. Jedda has fantastic recall, and we have our CGC and have continued taking OB classes, and we have NEVER had a negative encounter with another person. Still, what if an insane person accuses your dog of aggression? Thanks for your help!


----------



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

Honey, wipe that hater sauce off your shoulders and strut your stuff. 

In my opinion, that's like saying BEWARE OF A PIT BULL WHO HAS HIGH ENERGY AND IS WALKED BY A MAN. WEARING STILETTOS. EATING A SNICKERS. Totally open to passive aggressive interpretation. Plus animal control only responds to 'in progress' types of stuff. 

Lol, there is no threat if you've always kept your pup in line. And it sounds like you're doing an amazing job already  I would just say drop it and laugh it off. 

PS

My pit bull is awesome <3 He does not wear stilettos. Lol!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

perhaps its time to find a new trail? That sounds really strange. I'd take the sign down honestly.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

SageDogs said:


> Honey, wipe that hater sauce off your shoulders and strut your stuff.
> 
> In my opinion, that's like saying BEWARE OF A PIT BULL WHO HAS HIGH ENERGY AND IS WALKED BY A MAN. WEARING STILETTOS. EATING A SNICKERS. Totally open to passive aggressive interpretation. Plus animal control only responds to 'in progress' types of stuff.
> 
> ...


The way you wrote that I thought the man was wearing the stilettos, and I was very confused.

Anyway, good advice. Unless the dog is a danger to someone or is off leash animal control is not going to get involved.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

yep I would have taken the sign down


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I'd take the sign down as well.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What are the rules of the trails? Do dogs have to be leashed at all times? Is your girl leashed when other people are around?

I'd take the sign down too regardless. If animal control has a problem with you, they can come and find you themselves. No need for a sign to broadcast it for everyone to see.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I actually had something like this happen to me. I was running my dogs in one of the large parks around here and met another dog walker. She warned me about a woman with three large, mean, shepherd-type dogs. I looked at my three dogs who were calmly sniffing around with her two border collies and said "hmm. that's probably me." The woman laughed and said "ha, maybe", and we went on our way. People think a pointy eared dog with dark coloring is aggressive if it so much as walks by. Prove them otherwise and control your dog and you'll be fine.

And I would certainly remove that sign!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

thats profiling, I`d sue


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you remove the sign, doesn't it indicate that you see yourself in the description. And since the lady will be there again, she will know that she got to you, that you saw her sign and knew she was talking about you. 

There are a lot of people with GSDs. Maybe it isn't you. Maybe it is. Hold your head up and if you see the lady again, show her your backside. 

Oh, and wear a jacket with a large full size sillouette of a GSD hitting the sleeve on the back.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe put up a sign that says "beware of weird lady who stops and stares at people!"


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Debbieg said:


> Maybe put up a sign that says "beware of weird lady who stops and stares at people!"


Haha.. I would do this, and add "she also fabricates strange lies because she needs drama to feed her black heart."

Seriously, don't even worry about it. I put a CGN and TT on all my dogs, plus other titles, just to prove their good nature.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Debbieg said:


> Maybe put up a sign that says "beware of weird lady who stops and stares at people!"


Lol... that's actually a really funny idea. Nothing better than a good comeback.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your dog supposed to be leashed? she called AC. AC may case the area.
if AC does case the area and they see your dog unleashed what's the
penalty? don't make any snarky come backs especially if you're in the wrong.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Now that Ranger has finally learned to lift his leg, I'd let him add is his "signature" to it.


----------



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Now that Ranger has finally learned to lift his leg, I'd let him add is his "signature" to it.


Hahaaaaaaa! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I would have been pretty angry, but like some other people said don't even acknowledge that kind of crap. I agree it would be like admitting your dog is high strung and all that, just walk right by it and let people stare or avoid you if they want. As long as you aren't doing anything wrong who cares what the crazy people do


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I got off leash in an area where my dog is supposed to be on leash. I've never run into anyone like this, but there are people that fear dogs, especially large ones. I really wouldn't mess with them, especially if they have already called AC. I'm not really sure if this is AC jurisdiction though...

Either way, if whoever has been notified does catch you, what can they do? They'll either give you a true warning or give you a ticket. Trust me...there's not going to be any proving that your dog is fine and safe. People that fear dogs, do not care how many hours you've spent training the dog or how many titles your dog has, they are irrationally afraid of dogs. I really wouldn't bank on trying to prove your dog is safe when they're not supposed to be off leash. I take my dog off leash because I'm willing to live with the consequences if I do get caught (highly unlikely), but if someone warned me, I'd probably just find another trail or area to go.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I have to be honest. I get pretty nervous when I am walking my dog and I run into an unleashed dog. There are so many crazy people out there that think their dogs are little angels. Often the dog is not aggressive in terms of attacking but they can come up to my dog and strut or stare in an intimidating way that makes me nervous. I wouldn't put up a note like that, but if someone had an unleashed GSD that stared at me in a way that was not entirely friendly even from a distance I would be very nervous too. 

Before you guys jump on my case let me repeat - I would not put up a sign like that - but I might be nervous.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Rangers mom...I think anyone that tells you they don't get nervous when a strange GSD is running at them is full of you know what. Sadly as a bunch of GSD owners we don't realize the affect our dogs have on people, even when they might be completely ignoring them. It's funny...usually these threads get at least a few people that talk about how THEIR dogs are reactive and they can't have strange dogs running up to them so its very irresponsible to allow your dog to just romp around off leash, and yet I haven't seen one yet.

And to add to that...there's been enough threads lately about "my dog has never shown aggression, its the most wonderful, beautiful, dog in the world, but yesterday it tore apart a terrier for no reason, why did this happen?" I've learned...from the forum and from my own dog, you just don't ever know when the two dogs won't get along. Or something will cause your dog to act differently than before.

I'm usually all for allowing your dog to run off leash in areas where its safe and although against the law generally alright. But if someone is uncomfortable, you should respect that and not depend on your dog's good behavior to prove something.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

OK, that'd be pretty funny to put up the beware of strange lady sign! I did take the sign down, because encountering one terrified person after another would not be fun. As several of you have noted, it may not be directed at us, although I've hiked that trail almost every day since February, and have never seen another GSD.  There is a sign posted w/ a leashed dog, but it's rare to see a dog on a leash - it's popular but never crowded because its a large, open, safe place to walk of leash without having to be at the dog park. So, I would be in trouble for off-leashed dog, but meh...

I wish I had just shouted out, Madam, is my dog making you nervous, and leashed her right up if so. Since we were so far away from her, I couldn't believe that was truly her issue, but if you're afraid of dogs, you're afraid of dogs, right? I'm not going to worry about it, all the regulars out there know us, and my dog is near me and obeys me at all times out there - we've put in the hours of training for me to be confident in her. 

Thanks for your advice, and I was less concerned about this particular issue than somebody truly going nuts and complaining to AC about the vicious GSD on the trail, and if that could somehow end badly for us, even if it was unfounded.

PS, just a brag here, but my girl did great with the doorbell and the costumes on her first Halloween! The training to sit calmly at the door has paid off! She's such a good dog!!


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Leave the sign alone unless a hindrance to you to proceed on the path. As in the middle of the path. Obey your local leash laws in public. Just because other people don't, doesn't give you a free pass to do so. You are responsible for your actions and the actions of your dog. 
If you've done nothing, ignore the cow and carry on. Do other people see the sign? Yes, if they are free thinking and rather intelligent, they'll disregard the sign and carry on as well. 
As for animal control, they'll respond to any complaint. Not just ones "in progress." If they find you, talk to them. No need to look for them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this a public park? If so, hanging your own sign may be prohibited. I would find out who is in charge and report the sign to them for removal.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Post your own follow-up sign with a pic of Jedda's CGC. 

Haters gonna hate.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would never let something like this bother me. why do you?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Take the sign down!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

everyone thinks their dog is the cutest most adorable thing alive but to strangers german shepherds can be quite intimidating. it is twice as intimidating if it is running free (no one knows how good a dogs recall is). if you see the lady again just have a civil convo with her. having dogs at most places is a privilege and not a right so no need to get defensive.

with that said when i go hiking i dont hold onto my dogs leash. i want him to explore and do whatever he wants. i dont unleash him but i just drop his leash. he has a solid recall but if a ranger catches my dog running loose i just say my dog got away from me. if he gives me a ticket anyways then thats ok. i'd rather pay a fine then hold onto my dogs leash while on a hiking trail.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Debbieg said:


> Maybe put up a sign that says "beware of weird lady who stops and stares at people!"



that's brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Debbieg said:


> Maybe put up a sign that says "beware of weird lady who stops and stares at people!"



I hope everyone knows I was just kidding about the sign!

I also walk Benny on a bike trail and let him off leash, although he is on an e collar and I also have a tab leash I can quickly grab. I always call him to me and grab the leash when people who do not know us approach, knowing they might be scared.

I have a problem with people who let their dogs run loose an right up to Benny, because he is not good with all dogs.

Several months ago two women were walking a small dog on a flexi, letting him run all over the path. I moved to the side to create distance but the dog ran right up to Benny, who was leashed, and Benny growled and nipped the dog. The women freaked but the thankfully the dog only had superficial wound. The next day the women showed up at my house and demanded I pay the $80.00 vet bill. I paid it because I was afraid they would call AC and I didn't want Benny to have a bite history. 

I went to the vet to see if he had called AC and he hadn't. He said that he had been recommending those women get their dog trained for the past two years and it had started altercation in his waiting room!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have trained my dog to walk on lead, and off lead. Usually, I keep her on lead out in public -- all of them for that matter. But a couple of my better trained girls, I will take off lead. Off lead, they are generally better than on lead. Heeling is the whole time, sits before crossing streets, sits every time I stop. They can run alongside my bicycle, or they can walk. Just recently I have allowed Babsy to walk a little in front, or with the girls rather than at a perfect heel, but they are very much under control, which follows Ohio's leash law. 

The thing is, a lot of people do no training whatsoever and let their dogs off lead, and these dogs will charge dogs that are on-lead, and people have every right to believe that they are in more danger with the unleased dog. So when I see other people, I hook up my dog before they have a chance to worry about it. 

And when I let the little girls walk her, I will allow them to manage the leash on their own when they see bicycles, people, strollers, etc. But when there is someone with a dog, I take the lead. This is mostly to make the other dog owner more comfortable. If someone started hyperventilating, yelling, acting weird, staring, etc, I would take the lead also. I am all about preventing a problem, I don't like the idea of being involved in an incident of any magnitude.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Debbieg said:


> I hope everyone knows I was just kidding about the sign!
> 
> I also walk Benny on a bike trail and let him off leash, although he is on an e collar and I also have a tab leash I can quickly grab. I always call him to me and grab the leash when people who do not know us approach, knowing they might be scared.
> 
> ...


You're better than I am. I would have told her to take her vet bill and shove it (and exactly where). Sorry, but if someone's dog is off-lead, and yours is on lead, and the on-lead dog bites the off-lead dog, that should be totally on the off-lead dog. But you're probably right about dodging any problems.


----------



## MTGSD (Oct 9, 2013)

I would have gotten one of those pose for a picture cut outs of Wyle Coyote and attached it to the sign. It is the season after all


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I am so over people giving GSD owners the evil eye and making you feel as if you should not be in public areas. Especially when you are just going about your business and your GSD is behaving beautifully?????? 

I have had similar experiences and I have come to the conclusion that some people hate the breed and are intent on spreading untrue rumours about GSD owners and their dogs. These people usually don't have a lot of confidence with their own abilities to control or lead their dogs so take their insecurities out on others.

I used to be friendly towards other people with dogs that I met along my travels, now I keep to myself and don't start conversations. Sad but true.

I have also taken to carrying a small digital video recorder with me at all times, so that if I am quick enough I can record other bad dog behaviour towards us, such as dogs rushing up to us when we are lead walking etc. 

I would also contact the ranger ask him about the sign and let him know who you are and that you have not encountered any problems but you are worried because the description sounds like you - also let him/her know you carry a video camera.

Lastly - get rid of the sign, it only fuels those people who want to make trouble.

Good luck - and don't let other people make you feel bad.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Harry and Lola...a bit over dramatic.


Well...most areas in the United States do not allow dogs off leash. You really have to be off the beaten path in order to let your dog run loose without worries. There's also areas where its just not enforced, but if someone does want to call the cops on you because of it, they can...the likelihood the the police will show up? Depends on the area...

Truthfully, most people I see are not fearful, and are very cool. They respect the breed, and usually all I get is "you have a beautiful dog." The vast majority of people are not afraid and don't mind at all when they see the dog isn't paying any attention to them at all. I go to the beach where parents regularly have small kids and are playing in/around the water. If I have a tennis ball...all my boy wants is to fetch it from the lake. He ignores them 100% and they notice. Sometimes they worry for a split second...but I'd worry too if a dog three times the size of my kid was walking towards him/her. It quickly ends when they realize all my dog wants is a ball and on top of that they know it would take a super stupid person to allow a dangerous dog out between a bunch of little children.

Most times it leads to little kids wanting to pet him and throw him the ball. People get so amazed over a dog swimming out into the lake to fetch a ball...


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Unless its private property, id take the sign down if its making people react strangely to you. But I wouldnt let it bother me, it really takes someone with no life to have time to concentrate on a complete stranger, make a sign and take it to the trail..lol.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I've only had good experiences, so far, with peoples reactions to my pup. At 6mo he is ~80lbs so most people assume he's older, and the only person that has attempted to approach without asking (at least since he was very young) has been an unsupervised 5yo girl. I got after her about it for her own sake in the future, not because of my pup. That said, nearly everyone I cross paths with comments positively about him, even when he is acting like a complete butthead (usually "he's so pretty", instead of "smart" or "well-trained" ). 

I guess I'm lucky, because most will ask if hes friendly and seem to have the appropriate amount of respect for the breed, but none have been unreasonable or rude or fearful. And that's in spite of him being the only "restricted breed" dog on the property. Not one complaint about him (so far...).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Well, if she is that afraid of German Shepherds............just wait till she meets up with the Old Yellow Cat!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

My Lucy had received her hallow toys ( two items):
$5.40 - halloween bloodcurdling soft rubber severed bloody hand finger feet toy (20-piece pack - Free Shipping - DX)
If I were you, I'd lose one at that tree with the note. I think that woman targeted you, she is a psychopath who enjoys herself harassing dog owners, she must have known that the note would impress you. So, she should have something back. Animal control, believe, would have fond you, that woman with GSD (though I doubt very much if there's any such lady and the dog exists) long time ago, if there was a request.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

There are far too many people out there with insane fears of GSDs. 

One time a year or so ago when I was walking Mali, leashed of course, down the sidewalk (you know, as one does on walks in a city) I was passing a house and some children were outside in the _fenced front yard_ and a woman on the front stoop of the house started screaming at me yelling, "Why you gonna walk a dog like that by my kids!? You need to cross the street and get the **** on the other side right now!" 

I gave her a "honey, calm down" look and ignored it. Mali did as well. 

People sometimes... :shrug:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How do you know it is about you? For now I would ignore it and make sure you follow the trails' rules. If people stare at you you can ask them about it and show them that your dog is OK. In the meantime I would find out who posted it if posting a sign is legal in that area so you may have ground to remove it. I would go to the bottom of this. It will hurt any GSD's reputation.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I guess I am lucky. I have never run into nutty fearful people. Most of the time people seem to like Ranger. Sometimes they look a little tentative. And very rarely they are outright scared. I totally respect the people who are scared of GSDs. It is pretty ironic though since Ranger is probably the wimpiest dog I have ever owned. I am convinced that in a difficult situation he would expect me to protect him.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Well thanks you guys, ya'll are pretty funny with the killer yellow kitty and the severed fingers and the stiletto-wearing pitty! We're about to venture back out there, hopefully my demon dog won't eyeball anybody to death! I had her at the car dealership this morning when I took my car in for service, and we were only inside for a few minutes, but she drew a crowd, everybody wanted to say hi. She sniffed everybody, licked a little boy, and stayed completely relaxed and calm and even looked as if she liked the attention. Ironic that that is the reaction I'm used to with her, and somebody else brands her a danger from half a field away. Poor lady. If it was her, as many have pointed out, I've no way to be sure unless we encounter her again. I guess what got under my skin the most was, if it was us the sign referred to, somebody would think they could post a sign and fear-monger like that. For all I know, somebody actually did get charged, or somebody saw those stalking coyotes I encountered a few weeks ago out there!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Harry and Lola...a bit over dramatic.
> 
> 
> Not dramatic at all, just cautious and looking my 2 GSDs and myself.
> ...


----------

